# Review of sci-fi audio play



## shinyford (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi all

I usually post in the fiction sections, but I also review sci-fi audio releases for a website called Outpost Skaro.

I posted a review today, but reading it back I'm not happy with it. And I'm not sure why. It doesn't seem to flow the way I'd like it to, but quite what's wrong I'm not sure.

I realise I've not posted in this section before, so if no-one replies that's fine. However, if anyone is able to give me any pointers or make observations I'd greatly appreciate it.

Many thanks

Nic



> Ever wondered what happened to the _Fab Three_? Doubted the veracity of the _Mark is Dead _rumour? Pondered on the amount of time they spent drinking tea (okay, that was the Rutles)?
> 
> Wonder no more. _Fanfare for the Common Men_ tells you all you never knew you didn’t know about Susan’s favourite band, the global phenomenon that (never) was: Korky, Mark and James.
> 
> ...


----------



## Apple Ice (Sep 17, 2013)

I was planning on critiquing but I have no knowledge on what you're writing about as I don't have that much interest in Doctor Who. From what I read it seems a good piece of writing though.


----------



## shinyford (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, and the kind words. I guess the audience for this does tend to know the domain, so it may well be inaccessible to newcomers. That in itself is great feedback, so thanks once again.


----------



## Apple Ice (Sep 17, 2013)

No problem, sorry I couldn't have been of more help. Seeing as you're clearly a big fan, what do you think of the new Doctor? I've seen him in The Thick of It and that has interested me in to perhaps watching it. I know Matt Smith was not liked by some of the big fan I know


----------



## shinyford (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh, I'm greatly looking forward to him. He's a top actor - completely different in each role he plays. And an older Doctor will give it a whole new dynamic.

I have to say, I grew from not being sure about Matt Smith to thinking him now the best Doctor there's been. Not always the best scripts, but a fantastic young/old interpretation of the character. Really liked him, going to miss his interpretation. TBH would have liked him to stay for another season.

BUT... Capaldi is going to be stonking, I am sure of it. Looking forward to future years.

(Apologies - Who, as you can probably tell, is a bit of a fixation of mine. I shall try to hush myself up.  )


----------



## Apple Ice (Sep 20, 2013)

Ah  really? that's interesting, didn't know Smith had any loyal fans. Yeah, that's another thing people haven't been happy about, the writer. I have this guy on facebook who says some quite nasty things about him at least 3 times a week. I'm also looking forward to Capaldi as well


----------



## Jason (Oct 31, 2013)

If it is a informative piece then it does a good job.  However, I assume that this is intended as a marketing / advertising piece.   If that is correct then it does not have enough of what is in it for me?  It is a well written historical piece.  When I say well written I mean that the language use is fun, just twisty enough to have me pause but not ponder and never really stumble so I was forced to really read but not become frustrated.  But why would I want to attend, buy, get involved?  Is it fun? Is it musically competent ....what?


----------

